# 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.



## Jobo0004a (21. Februar 2012)

*27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Guten Abend liebe Forumgemeinde,
ich suche einen 27" Zoll Bildschirm, da mir mein 19 Zöller definitiv zu klein geworden ist. Ich habe am Wochenende auf einen 27" Bildschirm gespielt und es war einfach ein riesiger Unterschied und nun will ich diese Größe eig. nicht mehr missen.

Ich habe mir schon zwei Bildschirme ausgesucht die vom Preis und vom Style her, mir gefallen würden... Außerdem sehen die technischen Daten sowie die Bewertungen (vor allem bei dem Acer) auch sehr gut aus, aber bevor ich mich entscheide wollte ich hier nochmal nachfragen...

LG: 27" (68,60cm) LG Electronics Flatron E2750V-PN - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Acer: Acer S273HLAbmii

Eure Erfahrungen / Gedanken über den Acer S273HLAbmii würden mich besonders interessieren, da dieser Bildschirm z.Z. mein Favorite ist.

Außerdem habe ich noch die ein oder andere Frage an Euch:
Welche Bildschirmgröße würdet ihr denn für´s Spielen empfehlen, 24 Zoll oder 27 Zoll (beide auf der 1920 x 1080 Auflösung)?
Ist das Spieleerlebnis auf einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm (mit 120 Hertz) besser als auf einen 27 Zöller mit geringere Herz-Zahl?


Vielen Danke für Eure Hilfe und ihr dürft gerne andere Bildschirme empfehlen sowie Eure Erfahrungen mit diesen mir posten. 


Liebe Grüße,
Jobo0004a 

PS.: Mein Budget liegt zwischen 150 - 280 Euro und meine, für die Bildschirmauflösung relevante Hardware sieht wie folgt aus: AMD 5870 OC von Gigabyte, Intel 2500k, 8GB 1333 Ram.

PSS.: Hauptsächlich würde ich BF3, Diablo 3, MWF 3 und LoL spielen.


----------



## Thallassa (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Ich persönlich zocke doch lieber auf einem 22 - 24" Schirm. Da ist die Pixeldichte einfach dichter, bei FullHD auf 27" kann es schonmal vorkommen dass man denkt, das Bild sei "pixelig"
Die Hertz-Zahl ist egal, solange sie über 60 ist, das haben glaube ich mittlerweile alle Bildschirme.
120 Hz brauchst du NUR, wenn du in 3D spielen willst!
Derzeit würde ich klar den: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM silber, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder den: Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland empfehlen.


----------



## Jobo0004a (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Die von dir verlinkten Bildschirme sehen von den Daten und vom Preis ja echt ganz gut aus, nur ich finde ihre Rückseite und das Design im Vergleich zu Acer Slim Line S243HLAbmii, 24" (ET.FS3HE.A01/ET.FS3HE.A03) | Geizhals EU wesentlich schlechter^^ Und von den technischen Daten ist dieser doch sogar noch ein Stückchen besser (MS, Kontrast, usw.)


----------



## Thallassa (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Joah, das Besondere ist aber, dass diese über ein IPS-Panel verfügen, und kein TN-Panel  --> Farben werden wesentlich echter dargestellt und das Bild ist ein Hochgenuss. Blickwinkel ist auch besser. Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen, kann ich nichts machen ^^


----------



## Jobo0004a (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Mein jetziger Monitor: Benq FP91G+ 48,3 cm TFT Monitor silber/schwarz DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich denke dass sich die Bildqualität bei jedem neueren Monitor gegenüber meinen alten verbessern wird egal ob TF oder IPS- Panel, oder? Solang die Bildquali besser / genau so gut ist... reicht mir das eig. vollkommen, denn eig. kam ich bis jetzt gut mit diesem Bildschirm zurecht. Mittlerweile ist er schlicht und ergreifend ein wenig zu klein... mehr nicht.

Aber in einem Elektronikfachmarkt sind sicherlich verschiedene Monitore mit verschiedenen Panel´s und Hertz-Zahlen an, sodass ich die Bildquali einfach mal vergleichen kann... denke ich


----------



## Berky (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Wenn du genügend abstand zum schirm hast sind 27 zoll ne feine sache, ich hab selbst einen mit 1920x1080 und sitze je nachdem 80-100cm davor, das ist vollkommen aussreichend um die pixel nicht einzel zu sehen. 

Bei einem 120Hz schirm werden bewegungen flüssiger dargestellt, sofern die graka die leistung auf über 60 fps bringt, 60 fps wirken auf einem 120Hz schirm flüssiger als wie auf einen 60Hz. +120fps wären ideal, dazu benönigt man auch je nach game die entsprechende grafikkarte.

Da du auch shooter spielst würd ich lieber die finger von ips pannel lassen, bildqualität und betrachtungswinkel sind TN-pannel für gamer total aussreichend, wobei man den geringeren betrachtungswinkel nicht wirklich als manko sehen kann, da man eh gerade vor dem monitor sitzt.

1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 ist immer so eine frage die sich jeder selbst beantworten soll, das bei games mehr auflösung auch weniger bilder in der sekunde gerechnet werden sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## greatsamson (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

*Hallo, den Acer S273HLAbmii habe ich hier gehabt, da er leider eine leichte Schlierenbildung hatte schickte ich ihn wieder zurück. Hat mich schon ein wenig gestört beim spielen. Das schlieren bemerkte ich nur in Rollenspielen wie HDRO oder GW. Bei Shootern wie BF3 habe ich keine schlieren gesehen. Design und Verarbeitung waren sehr gut.*


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Kannst dir auch mal jenen anschauen:


ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
diese Firma ist bei den TFT`s immer vorne dabei Wenn es etwas kleiner sein darf:

http://geizhals.at/de/668654

Gruß


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: 27 Zoll Bildschirm für´s zocken gesucht.*

Hallo schau dir auch diesen mal an  Samsung SyncMaster T27A300, 27" (LT27A300EW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
erhat sogar ne TV funktion und ne Fernbedinung, Spiele damit auch alles ohne Probleme.
gruß


----------

